# DNP vs CARDARINE ??? Any comparison.



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey everyone,
what do you think ? Cardarine or dnp. Which would be better.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 17, 2015)

So you're already on DNP and thinking about switching to Cardarine?
How much are you attempting to lose?


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Feb 18, 2015)

I attempt to lose 10 to 15kgs...
Maybe in two months or so..
Dnp wears out my heart. It hurts inside the chest as the muscular beats faithfully.


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 18, 2015)

I would suggest a combo Jenny Craig and Curves if you're planning on losing that much, that quickly. 

Biggest thing is to keep that muscular beating fatefully.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## wabbitt (Feb 18, 2015)

I clicked on this because I misread it.  Thought it said DNP vs. Cocaine


----------



## Steamboat (Mar 8, 2015)

Cardarine might help with the fatigue associated with DNP according to the claims that cardarine increases endurance


----------



## DNP-DAWG (Mar 8, 2015)

Do ppl use it together....??
Hope its not a dangerous combo


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 8, 2015)

Curry and dired hot pepper sauce would suit you better.....


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 3, 2015)

One might kill you, one might give you cancer. Pick your poison. Literally.


----------

